# Ireland



## dan4x4 (22 Jun 2016)

Through to next stages of the Euro! woooohooooooooooooooooooo hahaha


----------



## GHNelson (23 Jun 2016)

Well done!
Great result....played really well.
hoggie


----------



## Paulo Soares (23 Jun 2016)

Yesterday i suffer a lot with those lucky Hungarians.. two lucky shots in goal.
But hey.. that goal with the heel from Ronaldo made my day 
Oh what a goal for god sakes! The guy as them in the place. Loosing 2 to 1 and he does that?

Guts! Genious!


----------



## Aqua360 (23 Jun 2016)

Ireland did well, but if truth's are told; it was the Italy B team at best on the field


----------



## LondonDragon (23 Jun 2016)

Portugal are below par and on a different Euro they would be on the plane home now! Doubt they can beat Croatia they will have to be at their best and put those chances away, Portugal also needs to play as a team, at the moment its more like Ronaldo's Team rather than Portugal


----------



## GHNelson (23 Jun 2016)

Aqua360 said:


> Ireland did well, but if truth's are told; it was the Italy B team at best on the field



Italy where out played .....


......
if they  wanted to win they should have played thier A TEAM!.....


----------



## GHNelson (23 Jun 2016)

Paulo
Ronaldo misses to many oppurtunities  he..needs to up his game....Gareth Bale  is the man of the tournament so far!
Plus there's more to come!
hoggie


----------



## dan4x4 (23 Jun 2016)

Yeah ronaldo fluffing too many chances!

Agree bale has been my favourite to watch. The goal he scored against england was class.

I can't believe rooney isn't starting against iceland - terrible decision. England have been pissing me off so much, they don't play quick enough. the don't look confident, I was talking to an old lady and she was saying they need a kick up the blahblahblahblah and she's totally right!

Croatia is looking good, maybe they will win!

I'm absolutely loving it though. should be able to get some good odds on sunday for my acca swell


----------



## Aqua360 (24 Jun 2016)

hogan53 said:


> Italy where out played .....
> 
> ......
> if they  wanted to win they should have played thier A TEAM!.....



didn't have to, already top of their group regardless of result


----------



## GHNelson (24 Jun 2016)

.....Very good!


----------



## LondonDragon (25 Jun 2016)

PORTUGAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLL!!!!


----------



## GHNelson (26 Jun 2016)

Paulo
Portugal V Poland its going go to penalties!............


----------



## imak (26 Jun 2016)

Finally a bit of luck to Portugal,  the only game that we weren't superiors is the one we managed to win


----------



## PARAGUAY (26 Jun 2016)

Wales so lucky to have Bale, in a world of spoilt brats overpayed underperforming footballers he is quick to point out Wales are a team and hes just one of them


----------



## LondonDragon (26 Jun 2016)

hogan53 said:


> Paulo
> Portugal V Poland its going go to penalties!............





imak said:


> Finally a bit of luck to Portugal,  the only game that we weren't superiors is the one we managed to win



Most likely, at this stage we just playing what others have been doing against us, just play the waiting game and counter attack if we can. Previous games we just been hitting 30 shots at a wall, and other have been praised for that wall, when Portugal do it, we are lucky!


----------



## GHNelson (26 Jun 2016)

Ireland 1 France 0
Brady penalty (2min)........


----------



## dan4x4 (26 Jun 2016)

GET ONNNNNN!!!!!!


----------



## LondonDragon (26 Jun 2016)

France 2-1 Ireland, come on you Irish!!!


----------



## GHNelson (26 Jun 2016)

Shame Irish played well....France upped their game!
They deserved the win!
Pity Ireland couldn't have had a Thierry Henry moment


----------



## LondonDragon (26 Jun 2016)

hogan53 said:


> Shame Irish played well....France upped their game!
> They deserved the win!
> Pity Ireland couldn't have had a Thierry Henry moment


Better team won in the end! Ireland had a good run. England will beat France in the next round


----------



## GHNelson (26 Jun 2016)

So you've ruled Iceland out then!
..........Oooooops


----------



## LondonDragon (26 Jun 2016)

hogan53 said:


> So you've ruled Iceland out then!


As long you can bypass the bus once in the game I dont see Iceland being much of a threat  Not with the English firepower!


----------



## GHNelson (26 Jun 2016)

You could be right....but I think it will be a lot tougher than a lot of people think!


----------



## LondonDragon (26 Jun 2016)

hogan53 said:


> You could be right....but I think it will be a lot tougher than a lot of people think!


The portuguese found it the hard way and so did the Austrians


----------



## dan4x4 (26 Jun 2016)

I'm gutted the bigger teams have got through my acca is lost for today lol


----------



## GHNelson (27 Jun 2016)

England 1 Iceland 2...............


----------



## LondonDragon (27 Jun 2016)

hogan53 said:


> England 1 Iceland 2


Only half way there  plenty of time to turn it around!


----------



## GHNelson (27 Jun 2016)

Not now......did say it would be a tough task!


----------



## dan4x4 (27 Jun 2016)

ah man only wales left now!!


----------



## LondonDragon (1 Jul 2016)

dan4x4 said:


> ah man only wales left now!!


Come on Wales, see you in the Semis


----------



## GHNelson (1 Jul 2016)

Well done Wales!
Absolutely brilliant play


----------



## dan4x4 (3 Jul 2016)

definitely great play from wales, i want either wales or iceland to win now 

gutted italy got an equaliser last night, knocked my acca up!


----------



## GHNelson (3 Jul 2016)

What again.............


----------



## LondonDragon (11 Jul 2016)

PORTUGAL! PORTUGAL! PORTUGAL! PORTUGAL! PORTUGAL! PORTUGAL!


----------



## imak (11 Jul 2016)

PORTUGALLLLLLLLLL
Granda Éder


----------



## GHNelson (11 Jul 2016)




----------

